

The Netherlands Has Built Something No Other Country Has - Brajeshwar
http://mic.com/articles/103814/the-netherlands-has-solar-bike-paths-and-they-are-awesome

======
duncan_bayne
From the article:

"CityLab notes that the path is a result of a collaboration between the
private industry, the government and academia. ... It was also incredibly
expensive — roughly $3.7 million, paid for largely by the local [taxpayers]."

Amazing what you can achieve when you're wasting other peoples money.

------
ChrisGranger
Didn't "we" decide that solar panels as a paving surface was a terrible idea?

~~~
maxerickson
Yeah, this got discussed recently:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8546947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8546947)

This article doesn't seem to say anything more than the BBC article from that
discussion.

